# Found toss bag on poudre Cory Kerr



## Sarge6531 (Nov 1, 2011)

Pm if you are him or know him.


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## poudre33 (May 12, 2014)

PM sent. Thanks!


----------



## poudre33 (May 12, 2014)

Cory would love to get his throw bag back from you! Please contact him or drop it at RMA. Thank you!


----------

